# Lowrance X - 125 zum sagenhaften Preis



## pioner (24. März 2004)

Moin Boardi`s

rechtzeitig zum Saisonanfang bieten wir Euch ein Echolot - Fishfinder Lowrance X - 125, neu und ovp incl. Rechnung und 2 Jahre Garantie zu einem sagenhaften Preis von nur *299€* an. 

Ein professionelles Allroundecholot der Extraklasse für höchste Ansprüche!  Dank der hohen Sendeleistung (2400 Watt) und riesen großen Bildschirmauflösung ist dieses Echolot auch für die Sportfischer in z.B. Norwegen geeignet. Mit dem Großbildschirm und der Bildschirmauflösung von sagenhaften 480 x 480 Bildpunkten erkennt ihr selbst kleinste, fangentscheidende Details. Der besonders kontrastreiche Großbildschirm ist unter sämtlichen Lichtverhältnissen sehr gut ablesbar - auch im direkten Sonnenlicht. Die Graulinie ermöglicht Rückschlüsse, wie der Gewässergrund (schlammig, hart, weich etc.) beschaffen ist. In Verbindung mit der hohen Auflösung ist eine klare Zeichnung der Objekte möglich.

*Technische Daten:*
-Bildschirm 480 x 480 Bildpunkte
-Sendeleistung: 2400 Watt!, Tiefe bis 270 mtr.
-Deutsche Menüführung und Anleitung
-Dimmbare Beleuchtung für Bild und Tasten
-Eingebautes Demoprogramm als Lernhilfe.
-Geberwinkel 20° u. 60°
-Ständig sichtbare Tiefenskala zur schnelleren Fischtiefenbestimmung
-Flachwassermessungen ab 30cm Tiefe
-Verstellbares Tiefenlineal zur besonders präzisen Tiefenbestimmung
-Digitale Wassertiefenanzeige in Metern und 10cm Schritten
-ASP automatische Signalaufbereitung
-Vollautomatik, getrennt schaltbar für Tiefe und Empfindlichkeit
-zusätzliche Wasseroferflächen Störunterdrückung
-12 Volt Gleichstrom, Stromaufnahme ca. 0,4 - 0,7 Ah
-Funktions - Direktwahltasten
-Speicher für persönliche Einstellungen
-Automatischer Bodenzoom 2/4fach
-Teilbarer Bildschirm
-Empfindlichkeit automatisch oder manuell regelbar
-Flachwasseralarm, Tiefwasseralarm, Zonenalarm, Fischalarm
-Fish ID 4 Größen Fischsymbole schaltbar
-Fish Track Fischsymbol Tiefenanzeige schaltbar
-Fischsicheln schaltbar (unverzichtlich für Angler!)
-16 Graustufen Darstellung schaltbar
-Grayline
-Kalibrierung der Bootsgeschwindigkeitsanzeige möglich
-einstellbarer Kielversatz
-NME Schnittstelle
-Anschluss für externen Lautsprecher
-inclusive Voltmeter
-Maßeinheiten: amerikanisch, metrisch und nautisch einstellbar
-100% wasserdicht mit Stickstofffüllung
-2 Jahre Garantie

*Im Lieferumfang enthalten:*

Anzeigegerät mit Halterung für Aufbaumontage am Boot
Echolotgeber mit Wassertemperatursensor und Nirohalterung
deutsche Bedienungsanleitung
kpl. Montagezubehör

Bei weiteren Fragen, Mail oder PN genügt


----------

